# Staff Promotion



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce that Taggart has accepted our promotion to Super Moderator.

John has been a staff member since November 2013 and a great contributor to this forum both as a member and as a moderator.

Krummhorn 
Administrator


----------



## samurai

Taggart, Congratulations on a much deserved and well earned promotion! :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Well done, Taggart! :tiphat: I know how much you love this site, and I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Taggart the Tremendous: Super Moderator. . . and super nice person.

Congratulations.

_;D_


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bravo, mate. Bravo. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Dear Taggart,
Now that you've become a super moderator, could you let me know when you'll be paying back the 3000$ I lent you. You said you needed it to "get something sorted" with some shady fellow in Denmark, and I did ask you before I lent you the dosh if it had anything to do with drugs and you swore to me it was not. Anyway, I'm sorry to ask, but I've got the bailiffs at the door threatening to repossess the Steinway I manged to get on hire-purchase by fiddling my credit rating, as per your advice.

And congrats on becoming a super-duper thingy! Don't forget to give my posts preferential treatment, erase my infraction history and see if you can't let me have the credit card details of those posters who keep causing trouble.

Keep 'em in order, Inspector!


----------



## mmsbls

Congratulations, Taggart


----------



## Giordano

Super Moderate - You are a Buddha already!


----------



## KenOC

Congratulations squared, or even cubed, to Taggart!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

John - Taggart - you will do a great job, I am sure of that. Good luck to you, sir, and I will try not to create too much trouble for you


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thank you Taggart for your willingness to be so deeply involved. It is much appreciated (and the other moderators too).


----------



## PetrB

Congratulations, Taggert, to this higher position in that mysterious lodge of which you are a member.

All we get is that you've been promoted, designated "super," which many of us think already, and know that we are happy for you ;-)


----------



## Ukko

That's super, _Taggart_.


----------



## clara s

3 cheers for Norfolk and Super Moderator Taggart

well done

ps but we must not forget, that behind a great Super Moderator, there is a great Ingelou


----------



## Blancrocher

Congratulations, Taggart! I hope the new position comes with more money and fewer responsibilities. And if not--well at least you've got a great new title!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Well done, Tags!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Congratulations John, your level head and calm words never fail to meet the situation when things get heated.

(Actually, you're not all that similar to DI Taggart, are you?!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Congratulations! I can't say it better than the others have.


----------



## Albert7

Bravo to you Taggart!


----------



## Bulldog

Taggart is an excellent selection. I know that if I was in his shoes, I'd likely create chaos and be fired right quick.


----------



## KenOC

I think we can safely assume that Taggart is boring from within. Overthrow the system!


----------



## Krummhorn

Blancrocher said:


> . . . hope the new position comes with more money and fewer responsibilities . . .


Oh drat!! The cat is out of the bag now ... :lol:.

Kh


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC said:


> I think we can safely assume that Taggart is boring from within. Overthrow the system!


He isn't boring at all! :angel:


----------



## TresPicos

Congratulations, Taggart!


----------



## Taggart

Thanks to everybody for all the good wishes and congratulations.


----------



## Jos

Congrats Taggart !!

And best of luck with keeping the children from bad behavior in the various modern/antimodern sections.
And you thought being a super was an easy job...:lol:


----------



## sospiro

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Taggart,
> Now that you've become a super moderator, could you let me know when you'll be paying back the 3000$ I lent you. You said you needed it to "get something sorted" with some shady fellow in Denmark, and I did ask you before I lent you the dosh if it had anything to do with drugs and you swore to me it was not. Anyway, I'm sorry to ask, but I've got the bailiffs at the door threatening to repossess the Steinway I manged to get on hire-purchase by fiddling my credit rating, as per your advice.
> 
> And congrats on becoming a super-duper thingy! Don't forget to give my posts preferential treatment, erase my infraction history and see if you can't let me have the credit card details of those posters who keep causing trouble.
> 
> Keep 'em in order, Inspector!




Brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sospiro

:clap:

Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## Ukko

And now... and now in the course of events, we will learn if Taggart can negotiate the Super position, which contains the _Power That Corrupts_. I for one am confident in his strength.


----------



## KenOC

I'll back Taggart for that, but I'll need some quid pro quo. Immunity for any past offenses, agreement to ban discussions about music I don't like, maybe a couple of other things. We should talk.


----------



## Guest

So does that position come with a cape? A spandex suit?

And remember, with great power comes great responsibility!


----------



## PeteW

Many congratulations Taggart! 
We are in safe hands.


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats, T!


----------



## Ingélou

He's lost a bit of weight since that photo was taken, though...


----------



## Antiquarian

Congratulations !


----------



## Dim7

Congrats.

Can I have some kind title with the word "Super" in it? Doesn't have to have any special priviledges, rights or powers associated with it. Pleeease?
At least there should be some kind of "super" title non-moderators could achieve, by reaching certain number of likes/posts/friends, or some combination of those.


----------



## GioCar

Belated congratulations Taggart/John!

:cheers:

Just seen the announcement now, thanks to the bump...


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Can I have some kind title with the word "Super" in it? Doesn't have to have any special priviledges, rights or powers associated with it. Pleeease?
> At least there should be some kind of "super" title non-moderators could achieve, by reaching certain number of likes/posts/friends, or some combination of those.


Super Stupid Thread Ideas Co-ordinator? :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Super Stupid Thread Ideas Co-ordinator? :devil:


I take orders from NOBODY!!


----------



## Dim7

Ingélou said:


> Super Stupid Thread Ideas Co-ordinator? :devil:


Otherwise good but a bit too long isn't it? Better shorten it to just "Super Stupid".
Oh wait, no...


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> I take orders from NOBODY!!


Nemo me impune lacessit and if I get my hands on Nemo ....


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> I take orders from NOBODY!!


I hope you looked over your shoulder to check Mrs Powders wasn't watching you type that! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> I hope you looked over your shoulder to check Mrs Powders wasn't watching you type that! :lol:


She's addicted to her iPhone. No worries!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> She's addicted to her iPhone. No worries!! :lol::lol:


I believe it is possible to access TC via iPhone


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> I believe it is possible to access TC via iPhone


She would be accessing "Express Train To Hell" on her iPhone before she accesses TC. No worries.


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> I take orders from NOBODY!!


I am NOBODY!.

.......


----------



## Ingélou

I am bored with Nobody and show disrespect to Nobody - nothing personal, though...


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> I am NOBODY!.
> 
> .......


Well, better a Nobody than a Horse With No Name.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I am bored with Nobody and show disrespect to Nobody - nothing personal, though...


One of your more congenial posts.


----------



## PeteW

Headphone Hermit said:


> I believe it is possible to access TC via iPhone


I can certainly confirm that.


----------

